# Fry ID



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

They are still young but can you ID them (not the labs)? Sorry about the lousy pictures. I didn't realize how dirty the glass was.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

They look like red zebra.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They look like a Metriaclima zebra-type, but not estherae.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

If someone suggested Cynotilapia, what Cynotilapia would you think they are?


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cynotilapia sp. "Mbamba" (Lion's Cove) would be my guess comparing them to the juv. pictured in the profile.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The face shape is wrong for a Cyno. These guys have too much "chin". I agree with SK that these are likely some species of zebra (or at least mostly zebra).


----------

